
One year using Kubernetes in production (2016) - Caitin_Chen
https://techbeacon.com/devops/one-year-using-kubernetes-production-lessons-learned
======
craydandy
The article seems to be from year 2016. Maybe it can be added to the headline.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

------
ishankhare07
Don't know why but the post doesn't mention Ingress resources when it comes to
exposing and load balancing your services. It is a much better and official
way then that mentioned in the article.

------
7532yahoogmail
Sales and marketing. Poorly written.

